# UFC 168; X-Cam Highlights



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I havent watched it all yet but I'm praying the leg break isnt in this!


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

I watched it for you, Its NOT


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Nah, in fact, there were hardly any of the big 168 moments in it.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

It would be cool if UFC fight pass had access to all of the x cam footage so we can see all those Ronda throws.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank god they didn't show the leg break. But we now know it exists in hi-def, ultra slow motion somewhere... I don't like that :/


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Love these, as usual, but I wish there were more Ronda throws and I wanted to see a Browne elbow in there.


----------

